# Stuttgart 21 planen aber zu doof für ne Webseite?



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2010)

Die Deutsche Bahn. Modern. Jaja.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof.
Ich probier's aus. Wenn ich zu dumm bin, stehe ich dazu. Dann erkläre ich anschließend hier öffentlich, dass ich dümmer bin als die Webseite der Deutschen Bahn. Ok?


Also:
4 Erwachsene mit 2 eigenen Kindern wollen von München nach Hamburg fahren. 

DB BAHN - Verbindungen - Ihre Anfrage

Viel Spaß. Ich warte gespannt auf Eure Lösungen (und die Erklärung, warum ich es nicht kapiere)


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stuttgart 21 planen aber zu doof für ne Webseite?*

Hier kann man ja noch am PC tüfteln. Die Sache sieht noch erheblich gemeiner an den Automaten aus.
Unter 15-20 Minuten schafft es kaum einer...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stuttgart 21 planen aber zu doof für ne Webseite?*

Zur Erläuterung:
4 Erwachsene eingeben, dann kann man nur noch 1 Kind eingeben, denn dann sind es 5 Reisende. Mehr geht nicht.

Man muß dann "Mehr als 5 Reisende" wählen, dann aber zählen 2 Kinder als 1 Erwachsener. Dann aber sind es ja wieder nur 5 Reisende und dann geht es wieder nicht. 5 ist eben nicht mehr als 5.

Lösung?

Unsere Idee war, einfach 4 Kinder zu buchen. Das funktioniert, es kostet halt mehr (wegen der Reservierung)

Aber es ist dann ein Gruppenticket und das kann man online nicht bestellen.
Es zahlen aber sowieso nur die 4 Erwachsenen, die Kinder müssen aber aufs Ticket.

Mal sehen, ob man die Großeltern halt extra bucht. Eigentlich müsste es aber doch irgendwie möglich sein !?


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stuttgart 21 planen aber zu doof für ne Webseite?*

Ganz  einfach ...
Du lädst noch ´nen Erwachsenen dazu ein, dann gehts auch


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Stuttgart 21 planen aber zu doof für ne Webseite?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Du lädst noch ´nen Erwachsenen dazu ein, dann gehts auch


Ja, wir hatten das auch 'mal durchgespielt mit der Version "4 Erwachsene und 4 Kinder" ("8 Reisende, davon 4 Kinder"), dann hätten wir zwei Kinderplätze reservieren müssen für nicht existente Kinder. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich dann zwei Fantasienamen drauf geschrieben und behauptet, die Kinder seien erkrankt und nicht dabei.

Aber das ist auch doof, denn eine Gruppenreise kann man nicht verbindlich online buchen (siehe Bild!)




off topic:

Übrigens ist der Preishinweis auf der Bahnseite abmahnungswürdig. 


> kostenpflichtige Rufnummer 0180 5 99 66 33 (14 ct/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Tarif bei Mobilfunk ggf. abweichend).





> Das ist nun nicht mehr ausreichend. Der Verwender muss deutlich auf die neuen Mobilfunkhöchstpreise hinweisen. Diese wurden von der Bundesnetzagentur einheitlich auf 42 ct/min alle Nummern festgesetzt. Der neue Hinweis lautet also:
> 
> „Der Anruf kostet 14 ct/min aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Mobilfunkhöchstpreis: 42 ct/min.“
> 
> Ordnungswidrig handelt bereits, wer entgegen § 66a Satz 1, 2, 5, 6, 7 eine Angabe nicht, unvollständig oder falsch macht. *Bei Verstößen drohen gem. § 149 Abs. 2 TKG bis zu 100.000 EUR Bußgeld sowie eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung durch den Mitbewerber.*


http://www.rechtsteufel.de/anderung...0-neue-informationspflichten-bei-0180-nummern



Vielleicht haben ja ein paar Stuttgart-21-Gegner Lust?


----------

